# The Superhero Quiz



## Grenadier (Aug 29, 2006)

It says that I'm closer to being the Incredible Hulk...

http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/


----------



## Kreth (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm Iron Man.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 29, 2006)

Superman


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 29, 2006)

Spiderman (woman) here with Robin as a close second...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 29, 2006)

Your results:
*You are The Flash*


Fast, athletic and flirtatious.





.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm Green Lantern.  

The Hal Jordan one I hope.

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 29, 2006)

*You are Superman*
You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

*You are Green Lantern* Green Lantern95%The Flash70%Superman65%Hulk60%Spider-Man55%Robin55%Iron Man50%Batman45%Supergirl45%Wonder Woman45%Catwoman40%Hot-headed. You have strong 
will power and a good imagination.





Well I'm the Green Lantern
Terry


----------



## King (Aug 29, 2006)

Kewl I'm...

*Spider-Man* 
Spider-Man80%
Superman75%
The Flash75%
Supergirl55%
Green Lantern55%
Wonder Woman50%
Robin45%
Iron Man45%
Catwoman35%
Batman30%
Hulk30%

You are intelligent, witty, 
a bit geeky and have great
power and responsibility.



Click here to take the "Which Superhero are you?" quiz...


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2006)

It said I'm Superman with Batman a close second..I'd rather be The Batman...


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 29, 2006)

*You are Green Lantern*
Green Lantern 75%
Catwoman 75%
Spider Man 70%
Robin 65%
Hulk 60%
Iron Man 60%
Superman 45%
Batman 45%
The Flash 40%
Supergirl 25%
Wonder Woman 20%


----------



## Kacey (Aug 29, 2006)

*You are Green Lantern*Green Lantern 60%Spider-Man 60%Iron Man 60%Catwoman 55%Robin 53%Supergirl 50%Superman 50%The Flash 40%Wonder Woman 35%Hulk 35%Batman 30%Hot-headed.  You have strong 
will power and a good imagination.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 29, 2006)

You are Supergirl

Lean, muscular and feminine.
Honest and a defender of the innocent.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 29, 2006)

You are *Superman*.

You are mild-mannered, good, strong and you love to help others.






Superman 95%
Green Lantern 90%
Batman 70%
Hulk 70%
Robin 62%
Supergirl 60%
Wonder Woman 60%
Spider-Man 55%
The Flash 50%
Iron Man 45%
Catwoman 30%


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2006)

I can out as *Green Lantern*!  I'm cool with that!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Aikironin (Aug 29, 2006)

*You are Batman* Batman70%Spider-Man60%The Flash60%Robin57%Superman55%Catwoman55%Hulk50%Green Lantern50%Wonder Woman45%Iron Man45%Supergirl35%You are dark, love gadgets 
and have vowed to help the innocent
not suffer the pain you have endured.




Well thank God, at least I am not THE batman


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2006)

It says I'm Superman, but the percentages say equal parts Superman and Spider-Man.

You are Superman
Superman  65% 
Spider-Man  65% 
Robin  60% 
The Flash  55% 
Iron Man  55% 
Green Lantern  50% 
Hulk  45% 
Supergirl  40% 
Catwoman  40% 
Batman  35% 
Wonder Woman  10% 

You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 29, 2006)

Your results:
*You are Superman* 
Superman75%
Batman70%
The Flash70%
Spider-Man65%
Green Lantern65%
Supergirl55%
Robin55%
Wonder Woman50%
Catwoman35%
Iron Man30%
Hulk20% 
I am more of a Batman fan, however the survey doesn't suprise me in the least.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmmm The Hulk.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 29, 2006)

Spiderman @ 85%  *nod*


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 29, 2006)

:ultracool


----------



## hongkongfooey (Aug 29, 2006)

Hulk


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 30, 2006)

Supergirl (rolls eyes)


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2006)

Spiderman...Spiderman...does whatever a Spider can...  

You are intelligent, witty, 
a bit geeky and have great
power and responsibility.

A BIT geeky?  Ya don't say!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2006)

Catwoman!?!?!?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 30, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Supergirl (rolls eyes)



Annnnd what's wrong with Supergirl???  :cuss:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 30, 2006)

Please take our "Favorite Super Villain" Poll var JAVA_FLAG = 0;
Your results:
*You are Green Lantern* Green Lantern80%Spider-Man70%The Flash70%Iron Man65%Hulk55%Catwoman50%Superman40%Robin40%Batman35%Supergirl30%Wonder Woman30%Hot-headed. You have strong 
will power and a good imagination.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Annnnd what's wrong with Supergirl???  :cuss:



It's because _Superman_ is better.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 30, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> It's because _Superman_ is better.   :uhyeah:



Why I outta...:whip:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 2, 2006)

I am *SUPERMAN!*
OK, I always secretly knew that.
Just confirms my twisted view of reality.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 2, 2006)

Your results:
*You are Superman* Superman90%Green Lantern80%Hulk65%Supergirl62%The Flash60%Robin55%Catwoman55%Iron Man55%Wonder Woman52%Batman50%Spider-Man45% 

Well, in my case it'll be Supergirl... 
You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 2, 2006)

Spidey here.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 3, 2006)

*You are Superman* You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.


----------



## kid (Sep 3, 2006)

Please take our "Favorite Super Villain" Poll  
Your results:
You are The FlashThe Flash 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 80% 
Superman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 70% 
Green Lantern 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 70% 
Robin 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 65% 
Spider-Man 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 60% 
Hulk 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 55% 
Catwoman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 55% 
Supergirl 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 45% 
Iron Man 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 45% 
Wonder Woman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 35% 
Batman 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 20% 




kid


----------

